# провисать



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:


> Между тем «хладнокровная подготовленность» погрома всё-таки провисала и требовала более крепких доказательств, уже к размаху разогнанной кампании.


провисать should mean "to slacken off", but that doesn't seem to fit here, where the context means something like "was not proven". What does this mean here?

провисать is not in the Wordreference dictionary.

уже к размаху разогнанной кампании: this seems to mean "to fit the scope of the revved up campaign".


----------



## Maroseika

Доказательства провисали means evidences were weak.


----------



## nizzebro

To me, such meaning is not something commonly used - even though it is comprehensible.
Провисать, in the direct sense, means that the entity, e.g. a wooden beam, is unable to hold the straight line shape so it appears a little like a reversed arc. Idiomatically, such meaning could be in principle applied to many things, but its specificity makes it not a better choice for that, I think.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Провисает_ означает негативную оценку качеств объекта, которому должна быть свойственна последовательность и/или динамичность, но который ими похвастаться не может, например: _Сюжет фильма провисает. _Явная аналогия со свойствами натянутой/ослабленной веревки.


----------



## pimlicodude

GCRaistlin said:


> _Провисает_ означает негативную оценку качеств объекта, которому должна быть свойственна последовательность и/или динамичность, но который ими похвастаться не может, например: _Сюжет фильма провисает. _Явная аналогия со свойствами натянутой/ослабленной веревки.


может быть хориший перевод будет: the plot of the film was a let-down.


----------



## GCRaistlin

К списку "желаемых свойств объекта" я бы ещё добавил _чёткость_ и _ясность._


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> "to fit the scope of the revved up campaign".


Yes, like that;  such campaign towards which efforts had been made, for it to reach a necessary speed/dynamics.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Честно говоря, я не понимаю, что означает _уже к размаху разогнанной кампании. Размах кампании - _это пиковый период кампании, но и _разогнанная кампания - _это тоже кампания в своём пиковом периоде.


----------



## pimlicodude

GCRaistlin said:


> Честно говоря, я не понимаю, что означает _уже к размаху разогнанной кампании. Размах кампании - _это пиковый период кампании, но и _разогнанная кампания - _это тоже кампания в своём пиковом периоде.


Я понял размах как "scope", тк есть такой перевод в словарях и здесь мне показалось что автор писал что доказательво должно быть в такую меру как степень ярости кампании против России. Если кампания очень сильная, доказательсво к ней дожно быть сильным также.... Вам кажется такое толкование неправильное???


----------



## GCRaistlin

Я посмотрел Солженицына - нет, я не понимаю, что имеет в виду цитируемый им автор. Пониманию _размаха_ как _масштаба_ здесь мешает _уже _(указывающее на момент времени).


----------



## pimlicodude

GCRaistlin said:


> Я посмотрел Солженицына - нет, я не понимаю, что имеет в виду цитируемый им автор. Пониманию _размаха_ как _масштаба_ здесь мешает _уже _(указывающее на момент времени).


это предложение действительно мне было трудно, и это "уже" я тоже не очень понял, но я посмотрел в викисловарь и может быть это определение "уже" поможет: 


> употребляется как усилительная частица для подчёркивания какого-либо слова ◆ Уже по звуку двигателя можно определить, что он неисправен.


отсюда, кажется что "уже" в этом предложении не имеет временного смысла?????


----------



## nizzebro

Я понимаю это "уже" как "в свою очередь".
Но вообще говоря, изложение настолько спутанное, что всё в нём понимается только с какими-то допущениями.


----------



## GCRaistlin

pimlicodude said:


> кажется что "уже" в этом предложении не имеет временного смысла?????


Едва ли.



GCRaistlin said:


> что имеет в виду цитируемый им автор


Так, посмотрел снова, на сей раз - на самом деле Солженицына. Не "цитируемый им автор", а он сам. Нет, понять эту фразу я не в силах. Даже в контексте пары страниц до неё.


----------



## Maroseika

pimlicodude said:


> Я понял размах как "scope", тк есть такой перевод в словарях и здесь мне показалось что автор писал что доказательво должно быть в такую меру как степень ярости кампании против России. Если кампания очень сильная, доказательсво к ней дожно быть сильным также.... Вам кажется такое толкование неправильное???


Мне кажется, это понимание полностью соответствует совершенно прозрачной мысли автора. Не могу придумать какого-либо иного толкования.


----------



## Sobakus

pimlicodude said:


> уже к размаху разогнанной кампании: this seems to mean "to fit the scope of the revved up campaign".


I think you're misparsing the syntax - it's not _доказательств к размаху_ "evidence to fit the scope", but _доказательств к кампании_ "evidence for a campaign". The former would not be a possible interpretation anyway, because _доказательства к чему_ means the same as _доказательства чего_ "evidence to support", not "evidence to fit/match".

The syntax is доказательств кампании какой? *уже* _к размаху_ *разогнанной*, or:

[доказательств [кампании [разогнанной [уже [к размаху]PP]ADV]ADJ]NP]NP

So _уже к размаху_ "already to full swing" is a degree adjunct to the adjective _разогнанной_ "revved-up"_._

That said, this interpretation would make the comma after _доказательств_ mistaken. If it's there in the manuscript, then your interpretation ought to be what the author intended, where _уже_ does mean «в свою очередь». An implied comparison like «крепость доказательств к размаху кампании» would be unusual, but not unusual enough for Solzhenitsyn.


----------



## pimlicodude

Sobakus said:


> I think you're misparsing the syntax - it's not _доказательств к размаху_ "evidence to fit the scope", but _доказательств к кампании_ "evidence for a campaign". The former would not be a possible interpretation anyway, because _доказательства к чему_ means the same as _доказательства чего_ "evidence to support", not "evidence to fit/match".
> 
> The syntax is доказательств кампании какой? *уже* _к размаху_ *разогнанной*, or:
> 
> [доказательств [кампании [разогнанной [уже [к размаху]PP]ADV]ADJ]NP]NP
> 
> So _уже к размаху_ "already to full swing" is a degree adjunct to the adjective _разогнанной_ "revved-up"_._
> 
> That said, this interpretation would make the comma after _доказательств_ mistaken. If it's there in the manuscript, then your interpretation ought to be what the author intended, where _уже_ does mean «в свою очередь». An implied comparison like «крепость доказательств к размаху кампании» would be unusual, but not unusual enough for Solzhenitsyn.


Already revved up to the max?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Sobakus said:


> _доказательства к чему_ means the same as _доказательства чего_


Мне никогда не встречался первый вариант.


----------



## Sobakus

pimlicodude said:


> Already revved up to the max?


As I've parsed the syntax, the gist of the meaning is "there needs to be strong evidence if one wants to assert that the antisemitic campaign has been already revved up to the max by the time of the pogroms, and that this revving-up is the direct cause the violence that erupted, and that it was intended to cause the pogroms, which would make it possible to talk about the planned nature of the pogroms". I would phrase the translation as something like _"evidence that the campaing had already been in full swing"._


----------



## Sobakus

If on the other hand my parsing is mistaken, then Solzhenitsyn is asserting that there was a wide-ranging campaign («кампания с большим размахом») - presumably a campaign of accusations that the pogroms had been planned – and that it was felt that the extent of that campaign would need to be matched by the extent of the evidence. So this hinges on what the "campaign" is referring to exactly.


----------



## pimlicodude

Sobakus said:


> If on the other hand my parsing is mistaken, then Solzhenitsyn is asserting that there was a wide-ranging campaign («кампания с большим размахом») - presumably a campaign of accusations that the pogroms had been planned – and that it was felt that the extent of that campaign would need to be matched by the extent of the evidence. So this hinges on what the "campaign" is referring to exactly.


But in any case, there is no acknowledged idiom к размаху, it seems.


----------



## Sobakus

pimlicodude said:


> But in any case, there is no acknowledged idiom к размаху, it seems.


Well, it's a perfectly intelligible phrasing, an implicit comparison, a proportion крепость (доказательств) :: размах (кампании) such that the extent of one needs to be matched by the extent of the other. This usage would be normal enough: «*к такой кампании* нужны соответствующие доказательства.»


----------

